Ask HN: I miss whiteboarding with my team during remote work, any solutions? - vickyonit
======
fpierre
[https://miro.com/](https://miro.com/) or even better:
[https://excalidraw.com/](https://excalidraw.com/)

------
hknd
We are happy with using jamboard.

[https://jamboard.google.com/](https://jamboard.google.com/)

------
f_allwein
my colleagues are quite keen on Mural:
[https://www.mural.co/](https://www.mural.co/)

also, BigBlueButton has a Whiteboard as part of its package:
[https://bigbluebutton.org/](https://bigbluebutton.org/)

